
Scoble:  The expo war over startups - nickb
http://scobleizer.com/2008/09/01/the-expo-war-over-startups/
======
ojbyrne
I find Scoble's constant self-promotion wearying. Specifically the use of "we"
in the following paragraph:

 _Laurent Haig tells me about when we launched CoComment with this simple blog
post from a Swiss Chalet. He wasn’t planning on that (he didn’t have his PR
team’s approval), but got tens of thousands of signups in the first 24-hours.
Or, how we launched Qik from an Apple store without even having a company
employee present._

------
alaskamiller
I don't feel any bit smarter after reading that entire thing. In fact, I just
kept wanting to bash my head against my desk.

